# Instructions for 1960s diecast Batmobile?



## Tom Servo (Sep 23, 2003)

Hi everyone! I am new to the forum but not to modeling. In fact, I have had more time recently to work through some of my backlog. 

However, I can't find the instructions to my 1960s Johnny Lightning 1:24 diecast Batmobile. I think they are practically the same as the instructions for the all-styrene Batmobile, so those may be helpful as well. I saw a partial scan on Starship Modeler (in a review -- their instructions library is still offline) but it's not the whole sheet and it's kind of small as well.

I posted this request yesterday in the Die-Cast forum, but then thought this might be a better venue.

Thanks in advance! I used to post (about 10 years ago) on the TrekBBS and although I spent a lot of time in Science Fiction & Fantasy, I used to lurk in the TrekArt forum -- any old TrekBBSers around here?


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

You could try here
http://public.fotki.com/drasticplasticsmcc/


----------



## Tom Servo (Sep 23, 2003)

Thanks! I didn't find what I needed, but that looks like a good resource.


----------



## vypurr59 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sorry you didn't find it, but Yes it is a good resource. You may want to post a message on their site. Maybe some one has it and can put it up there.


----------



## rlyoung1 (Nov 4, 1999)

I have the instructions you need. I'll try to remember to grab them when I go to my storage unit later this week.


----------

